#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [趣聞] 巴西驚見狼人出沒，官方緊急實施宵禁...... (轉貼)

## tobyhokh

近日，本狼在雅虎香港(Yahoo！)搜尋引擎中，發現一則有關狼人的新聞，有關新聞在香港和台灣各大報章均有刊登的，現在本狼希望在此與眾獸分享~~ >w<

(1)香港蘋果日報(Hong Kong Apple Daily)：

【短片】疑似狼人巴西出沒 當局實施宵禁令
建立時間: 02月19日 13:56


世上真有狼人嗎? 巴西巴伊亞州（Bahia）出現疑似狼人，令人心惶惶，當局都要實施宵禁。

居於費拉迪聖安娜(Feira de Santana)市附近小鎮的男子，最先聲稱見過一隻身高1.5米、全身黑色的「怪物」出沒，還被對方追逐險遇襲，幸好最終成功逃脫，自此後不少居民都聲稱見過「怪物」，更將「怪物」稱作狼人，社交網YouTube近日流傳一段短片，聲稱閉路電視拍到疑似狼人在當地一個公園爬行，但當局尚未證實短片的真偽。

由於不少居民稱親眼目睹疑似狼人，當局安全起見實施宵禁，下令居民每晚9時後不准外出。

英國《每日鏡報》

短片連結： http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3C_WWCpboU

資料來源： http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/realti...40219/52202512


(2)香港大公報(Ta kung Pao)：

巴西小鎮宵禁防狼人
2014-02-20 01:20:56


圖：巴西巴伊亞州有人聲稱見到狼人 互聯網

　　【大公報訊】據英國《每日鏡報》19日消息：巴西巴伊亞州的一個市鎮日前傳出有狼人出沒，不但有目擊者目睹，還有監視器拍到其蹤影。當地政府甚至因此而開始實施宵禁，以確保居民夜間安全。

　　事件發生在聖貢薩洛杜斯坎普斯，這個人口不到3萬人的市鎮。當地一個名叫平果（Pingo）的民眾首先發現一隻疑似狼人的動物，他聲稱那隻動物向他跑來，而他僥倖逃脫。

　　他形容該動物的外形為黑色、長毛，身高超過1.5公尺。當時牠正在全身扭動，似乎是在變身中。

　　人們一開始嘲笑平果，但後來陸續有人看到那隻「狼人」，慢慢的大家開始信以為真。

　　一名46歲的居民戴阿斯表示，他於2月4日在家中察覺到屋外不對勁。他聽到像是動物在抓門的聲音，於是保持安靜，但他不確定那是不是狼人。

　　更有當地監視器拍到一段疑似狼人在庭院裏漫步的視頻，當地居民將這段視頻傳上網，以證明「狼人」的存在。

　　在目擊事件不斷發生後，當地政府開始實施宵禁，要求民眾在晚上9點以後不要外出。

責任編輯：大公網

資料來源： http://news.takungpao.com.hk/paper/q...0/2288580.html


(3)台灣今日新聞(Nownews)：

悚！巴西驚見狼人出沒　官方緊急實施宵禁...
2014年 02月 20日  15:48


監視器疑似拍到狼人的身影，左圖為放大圖。（圖／翻攝自網路）

國際中心／綜合報導
神祕狼人出沒！？巴西當地一個小鎮近日人心惶惶，就連當局也相當重視這個傳言，一名居民聲稱，自己遭到狼人攻擊，道路上的監視器也錄到疑似狼人的畫面，為了居民安全當局已實施宵禁，規定晚間9時後居民不准踏出家門，以免受到狼人攻擊。
根據英國《每日星報》（Daily Star）報導，狼人只是源自於歐洲民間傳說的生物，而這種生物每逢月圓會從人變成狼，具有攻擊性。不過，巴西當地一個小鎮聖貢薩洛杜斯坎普斯(São Gonçalo dos Campos)，卻有居民說自己遭到狼人攻擊，所幸及時逃脫。
但大家對此說法一笑置之，認為狼人只是傳說中的生物，根本不可能存在人世間，但接下來卻陸續有民眾說，真的看見狼人！如同一開始目擊的居民形容，狼人身高約有150公分、一身黑色長毛，當身體扭曲時就好像正在變身。
越來越多諸如此類的傳聞，加上有人上傳一段監視錄影器畫面，疑似拍到狼人的身影，各種傳聞繪聲繪影造成居民恐慌，雖然這段影片未受到官方證實，真實性有待釐清。
而當局也相當重視此事，日前宣布宵禁，規定晚間9時後居民不准踏出家門，以免受到狼人攻擊，讓整起事件更加詭異。

資料來源： http://www.nownews.com/n/2014/02/20/1125233

(4)台灣今日新聞(Nownews)：

寰宇蒐奇／巴西小鎮拍到狼人影像　每晚9點起實施宵禁
2014年 02月 21日  14:18


巴西巴伊亞州一座小鎮的監控攝像頭近日拍到了狼人的影像。為了保護居民安全，該小鎮不得不從晚上9點就實施宵禁。

大陸新聞中心／綜合報導
巴西巴伊亞州一座小鎮的監控攝像頭近日拍到了狼人的影像。為了保護居民安全，該小鎮不得不從晚上9點就實施宵禁。
環球網據英國《鏡報》報導，拍到的這個神秘怪物最先是一名叫平戈的當地人發現的。平戈說這個怪物高5英尺(約1.5公尺)，全身黝黑。它向平戈發起攻擊，但平戈逃脫了。人們起初嘲笑平戈，直到越來越多的人也目擊了這個怪物，才相信狼人真的出現了。現在，監控攝像頭更是直接拍到了狼人的影像。這段44秒的雪花屏錄影已經被上傳到了影片網站YouTube上。
考慮到居民的安全，當地政府不得不從晚上9點就開始實施宵禁。

資料來源： http://www.nownews.com/n/2014/02/21/1126022


(5)香港東方日報(Oriental Daily)：

狼人來襲？
2014年2月20日 (四)


（互聯網圖片）

巴西巴伊亞州居民平戈近日聲稱，早前於當地發現一隻五呎高的黑色怪物向他跑過來，之後當局每晚宵禁。網上片段顯示，當地閉路電視亦拍到該「狼人」，但暫未證實真偽。

資料來源： http://orientaldaily.on.cc/cnt/china...00180_033.html


(6)香港太陽報(The-Sun Daily)：

巴西現疑似狼人
2014年2月20日 (四)


（互聯網圖片）


（互聯網圖片）

【互聯網】巴西巴伊亞州居民平戈稱，早前發現一隻五呎高的黑色怪物向他跑過來，幸能脫身。當地人起初不以為然，隨着其他人亦報稱有類似經歷，並把怪物稱為狼人後，當局決定每晚九時起宵禁。網上片段顯示閉路電視拍到狼人，暫未證真偽。

資料來源： http://the-sun.on.cc/cnt/china_world...00423_036.html

嗯，我想分享的，便是上述的新聞，希望大家會喜歡~~ ^ ^

喜歡的獸，請給我一個讚哦！^ ^

----------


## 卡斯特

有一種想衝到巴西的想法(?
看來他是來人類世界勘查的w

謝謝托比的分享XD

----------


## Norya.Polaris

有狼人//
可惡我也想到巴西去勘查啦~~(？？？
卡斯特我們一起去(？？？//(踹
嗯嗯或許唷XDDDD(？？？
感謝托比的分享//

----------


## 羽翔

...有沒有多毛黑色就叫做狼人的八卦(望向多毛症(?
確定不是猩猩之類的嗎

----------


## tobyhokh

To卡斯特，諾雅：

我也想去看看哦，可是去南美不便宜哦............QAQ

To羽翔：

嗯，真的不知道啦~~ 多毛症的話.......如果以生物的行走方式來看......不太像
而猩猩的可能...............可惜CCTV拍得不清楚..........我也不知道

希望是狼人啦~~XD

----------


## 玄音曈狼

感覺絕非善類....(默

如果他用散步的方式移動我會被萌到其實wwww，不過他好興奮(？，讓我有點怕怕(？

----------


## 羽翔

倒不希望是狼人...如果是的話那可是很令人失望的（？
是狼人就給我有明顯的狼頭狼耳朵狼尾巴！（（

----------


## 馬克

這新聞我在臉書看過,這個有很多人說監視器拍攝的不清楚很難證實是否為狼人,但是我百分之80相信是有狼人的!

----------


## 黑倫

狼人只是源自於歐洲民間傳說的一種神秘生物，而狼人每逢月圓會從人變成狼，這類題材也成為電影的最愛!但是最近巴西有人聲稱，差點被狼人攻擊，真有此事?  
------------------------以上是資料來源為新聞龍捲風
-------------------------------------------------------
社會對狼人有些認為這是傳說有些認為是真實 這到現在還在真論
我是後者(想耶知道www
現代認為有可能變成狼人的方法 是巫術或自然而然 科技 神魔附於的或是像牛人彌諾陶洛斯(不過最後的方法機率比較小=w=
雖然巴西的狼人不友善的感覺但要還是想看看wwwww

----------


## 藍尼

感覺超好玩的啊www

其實他是剛獸化完成還不懂如何變回人類(?

----------


## 狼の寂

沒想到居然真的出現目擊事件了
咱夢寐以求的狼人www

先不論這消息的真實性，狼人的存在早已被記載於許多神話以及傳說故事之中
雖無法得知其真實性，實有點可惜就是了

以下為維基百科的 狼人條目
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA

之前在剛加入獸圈的時候正好有閒，所以這方面的資料都看過數次了w  (你有問題… 

至少資料中是說曾有過捕獲狼人的紀錄，相關記載也有描述到其特徵、以及害怕的東西
以內容來看，大致來說都跟電影以及小說的相符合，挺有趣的
但資料的真實性仍舊不詳，我們當前尚無法證實其真的存在，亦無相關證據能夠作為佐證

而這個影片也是疑點重重
首先，我很好奇，為何每次相關傳說生物的目擊影像都如此的模糊呢?
好比 尼斯湖水怪、Mermaid 等……
照理來說若目擊者真有這麼多，那多少該有些較為清晰的影像作為證據吧(?  

次之，就影像中的該不知名生物的動作來說，距我們所認知的狼人有很明顯的不同 (雖不知是我們對於狼人的認知有誤還是(?...
“該生物”的行走姿勢看起來不像狼這類的生物，反而更近似於猿人
光是這點就有些奇怪了(?

參，該名生物所具有之外在表徵與狼人有異
雖然於影片片末能隱約看得出其具有”吻” 這個構造，但其他的身體表徵實在是無法斷定就是狼人的可能性

肆，雖有影片來源，但影片中之生物我們無法排除是 quad suit 偽造之可能

綜觀以上幾點，影片中該生物是否為真為”狼人”，我想應該無從證實
除非真的抓到了，抑或得到更清晰之影像、找到能檢驗出生物DNA 的物質如毛髮、唾液等……
否則我不會輕易相信

但單就是否真有狼人這件事來看的話，至少我是相信有的

怎麼說呢?
非但是有相關歷史記載，既然多個地區都傳有狼人曾存在的傳說，那想必多少有一些牠的真實性存在 ,是唄?  :3   (雖歷史也有誇大，抑或不實記載的可能就是了…

(目前為止乃屬個狼之看法以及利用現有證據所做出之推斷，看看就可以囉~

不過, 還真想親眼見識看看狼人吶…  順便撲蹭一下www
想必會永生難忘的w


以上

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  托比：

      這可以嗥是兩星期以來本狼最重視的新聞啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 不過看樣子本狼覺得比較像猩猩就是了，本狼極度同意羽翔的嗥法：狼人就要有狼樣，長吻獠牙長尾巴！！！

      不過為什麼神秘生物的影片都會霧霧的或是模糊不清？也許是這些生物不想讓世界知道，所以用了點法力或是用磁場造成機械故障，讓畫面變得不清晰之緣故吧。

      至於阿寂嗥的毛髮或DNA之類，有的就算幸運找到也沒辦法解釋；像墨西哥的吸血生物卓達卡布拉就是，曾經有一支生物團隊去獵捕，抓到一隻死獸並採取樣本化驗，結果卻顯示和犬類沒有任何關聯。也許很多神祕生物就是生物史上失落的環節唷。 :wuffer_grin: 

       本狼倘若有幸遇到狼人，絕對是懇求他能不能咬上本狼一口啦！！！這樣夢想就能實現囉！！！

       順道一嗥，本狼認為狼人怕銀沒什麼根據。純屬無稽之談。

                                                                          北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                        103/2/28    01:27

----------

